# Does Moebius sell spare parts?



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I was wondering if there was a way to aquire a few space parts from the J2 kit without having to buy another whole kit?
It would be so much easier than scratch building to be able to buy, say, a spare ladder rung or a second wall for the airlock?
Just wondering, mind you. I'm not afraid to build parts I want that just weren't molded - I certainly see everyone doing such a fantastic job on that count - but if the molds exist.....?
(Don't hit me!)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Rallystone said:


> I was wondering if there was a way to aquire a few space parts from the J2 kit without having to buy another whole kit?
> It would be so much easier than scratch building to be able to buy, say, a spare ladder rung or a second wall for the airlock?
> Just wondering, mind you. I'm not afraid to build parts I want that just weren't molded - I certainly see everyone doing such a fantastic job on that count - but if the molds exist.....?
> (Don't hit me!)


Best thing is to send an e-mail direct. Back in the office on Wednesday.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have to tell you, they saved my butt on my Chariot when I killed a few parts on it (canopy) and then lost a few parts(how does that happen?!), and of course I had a few parts in there that the tires melted on and they replaced for me. You couldn't ask for any nicer or better service at minimal costs. They conduct business the way other companies did "back in the day" but don't any more, that's why they will continue to have me as a happy customer buying they're products! :thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Tim Nolan said:


> I have to tell you, they saved my butt on my Chariot when I killed a few parts on it (canopy) and then lost a few parts(how does that happen?!), and of course I had a few parts in there that the tires melted on and they replaced for me. You couldn't ask for any nicer or better service at minimal costs. They conduct business the way other companies did "back in the day" but don't any more, that's why they will continue to have me as a happy customer buying they're products! :thumbsup:


I agree, Moebius helped me out BIG time with a few small replacement J2 parts i mucked up,And am waiting on some replacement decals that were slightly damaged. With a lot of other companies i'd probably have to buy a whole new kit to get a certain partMoebius ROCKS:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius is the best! And its all because of Frank. Guys like him are few and far between.


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes they do. I needed a replacement clear floor for the elevator, I missplaced mine, and it was dispatched to me in record time. Plus, I had a delightful e-mail corresondence w/Frank. 

Moebius is a very classy outfit - the people, the products, etc. are wonderful.
Mark


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I sent a direct e-mail inquiry as suggested last Tuesday night, but haven't heard a peep in reply. I went through the customer service link ("contact us") on the Moebius website. I imagine they have a lot of e-mail to get through and with WF and all have probably been very busy, so I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

They will get back to you, I had a little wait myself but they did contact me.
I just figure,On top of having & responding to many other emails like ours, They are also very busy running the company.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Rallystone said:


> I sent a direct e-mail inquiry as suggested last Tuesday night, but haven't heard a peep in reply. I went through the customer service link ("contact us") on the Moebius website. I imagine they have a lot of e-mail to get through and with WF and all have probably been very busy, so I'm trying to be patient.


Must be an e-mail problem, as I have answered everything to date on there. [email protected].


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I tried again earlier this week, using your link above. Did you receive that?
I wonder what I'm doing wrong......


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

I sent Moebius an email last week because I just opened my LIS Chariot and discovered a couple of parts melted by the wheels and tracks. Today I received the replacement parts direct from Moebius. Great customer service!

Sean


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Everybody's saying that, and I do want to believe it, but I've tried 4 times now to contact them, but for some reason, its not going through.
I tried the Moebius website, I tried the link here, and I've tried entering the address direct from 2 different computers! I think I'm cursed.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

You mean you've sent emails, I'm assuming... Maybe your email is going into their spam folder or something? 

Sean


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

yep...sending e-mails. I have no idea why its not working.
guess I'll be doing a bit more scratch-building than I thought, but life goes on.

I also want to apologize for my last post's wording. Reading it again, the "I want to believe" sounds nasty. I realize this problem is somehow my own
fault, and I mean no slight to Moebius or its outstanding work. Why would I be on this forum otherwise? I am a fan - please forgive me.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Rallystone said:


> yep...sending e-mails. I have no idea why its not working.
> guess I'll be doing a bit more scratch-building than I thought, but life goes on.
> 
> I also want to apologize for my last post's wording. Reading it again, the "I want to believe" sounds nasty. I realize this problem is somehow my own
> fault, and I mean no slight to Moebius or its outstanding work. Why would I be on this forum otherwise? I am a fan - please forgive me.


I don't think it sounded rude. Moebius reads these forums, right? Maybe they can address the problem here or my IMing you.

Anyway- hope it works out. Maybe you can try a different email address. Could be their server is blocking certain IP addresses, or certain domain names, so your email may be getting caught in a spam filter. Or perhaps the title of the email might cause this also. So try a different email address (like a gmail address or something) and different wording for the subject.

Sean


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I tired one more time on the email and finally got a response! Yay!
Thank you so much, Moebius!! :wave:


----------



## robm6107 (Apr 6, 2010)

Had no issues here w/ contacts of Moebius, in fact just received replacement outer hull (top & btm) from them for $38. Not Bad IMOP.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Rallystone said:


> I tired one more time on the email and finally got a response! Yay!
> Thank you so much, Moebius!! :wave:


Good news!
I knew the good folks at Moebius wouldn't let you down:thumbsup:


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I've already got the parts in the mail and for under $3.00! Amazing.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks Moebius for the parts!!


----------

